# Schaltschrank für EFH. Wie groß?



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2009)

Bitte um kurze Tipps. 

Daten:
Einfamilienhaus (EG+OG).
Beckhoff-Steuerung
Grad der Automatisierung: Sehr hoch bzw. Level: Technikverspielt

Es soll also ein Schaltschrank her, der für alles mögliche Platz bietet und eurer Meinung nach NIE zu eng wird.

Welche Größe würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Daumen mal Pie. Wie groß soll mein Technikraum werden?

Ich danke euch schonmal für Tipps!


----------



## RalfS (16 Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es mit `nem umgebauten Überseecontainer, am besten 40 Fuß - aber die Klimatisierung nicht vergessen.


----------



## crash (16 Dezember 2009)

RalfS schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit `nem umgebauten Überseecontainer, am besten 40 Fuß - aber die Klimatisierung nicht vergessen.



Na na na, das scheint mir etwas übertrieben.
ein 20 Fuß Container tuts da aber auch.

@forellengarten:
Du solltest doch selbst am besten wissen was du da alles einbauen willst.
Danach kannst du dann die Größe selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Matze001 (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich denk mal mit HxBxT 2000x1500x500 wirste auskommen, wenns nicht reicht daneben den Platz für nen zweiten der Größe VORSEHEN.

Dann kann nix schief gehen.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## RalfS (16 Dezember 2009)

Wenn man das liest: 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32338

liege ich mit dem 40' Container gar nicht so weit weg vom Bedarf!


----------



## vierlagig (16 Dezember 2009)

erst aufbauen, dann einhausen ... am besten in glas ...
komische leute gibts :shock:


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
unter Berücksichtigung des anderen Thread's :
Ich würde in jedem Stockwerk einen Schaltschrank aufbauen. das spart Versorgungsleitungen und Installations-Aufwand. Bei dem angestrebten Technologie-Aufwand sollte man diese Schränke auf gar keinen Fall verstecken - das kann man dann auch ruhig zeigen (also Glas-Türen). Aber ich könnte mir das dann auch so wie Matze (allerdings in jedem Stockwerk) vorstellen.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Matze001 (16 Dezember 2009)

Meinst du das ernst mit der Glastür?

Für Technikbegeisterte klar ne schöne Sache, aber normal sollte Automatisierung dezent aufgebaut sein, und nicht zu sehen sein. 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2009)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denk mal mit HxBxT 2000x1500x500 wirste auskommen, wenns nicht reicht daneben den Platz für nen zweiten der Größe VORSEHEN.
> 
> ...


 
danke marcel für diesten tipp. genau das wollte ich wissen. Denke übrigens auch daß die Technik im Technikraum bleiben soll. Sonst würden wir ja noch einen Thread benötigen: Welcher Schaltschrank hat die schönsten Türen / kabel die hübschesten Ummantelungen


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Dezember 2009)

Naja ... den Teil mit dem Dezentralisieren hatte ich schon Ernst gemeint ... Denk mal darüber nach ... Du sparst dabei dann schon einen Haufen Kupfer und die Erstellungskosten der Leitungswege werden dann auch kleiner. Und der SPS ist es auch (sowieso) egal. Ganz zu schweigen von der Selektivität der verlegten Leitungen und einer möglichen Brandlast bzw. einfach nur Wärmestau ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Naja ... den Teil mit dem Dezentralisieren hatte ich schon Ernst gemeint ... Denk mal darüber nach ... Du sparst dabei dann schon einen Haufen Kupfer und die Erstellungskosten der Leitungswege werden dann auch kleiner. Und der SPS ist es auch (sowieso) egal. Ganz zu schweigen von der Selektivität der verlegten Leitungen und einer möglichen Brandlast bzw. einfach nur Wärmestau ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
klar denke ich auch darüber nach. Danke für den Hinweis! Ich habe Ohnehin nur EG+OG. under Schrank stünde ziemlich Zentral im OG, sodaß ich meine alle Räume relativ gut (d.h mit relativ kurzen Zuleitungen) erreichen zu können (über die Verrohrung in der Decke + Wände, alles von oben ausgehend).


----------

